# Nothern Australia derelict rail from 1910



## MichelleVinDee (Nov 8, 2019)

Warm day, when is it never west of Cairns! Heard about this place but was surprised to see so much still intact.

20190106_162150 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_163022 by Michellevindee , on Flickr

Easy enough to cross but you had to really watch your footing.

20190106_163014 by Michellevindee , on Flickr



20190106_184819 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_162700 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_164111 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_163525 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_163738 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_164557 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_165024 by Michellevindee , on Flickr

This line looks as if it goes on for miles...


20190106_164329 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_164507 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_165327 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_172531 by Michellevindee , on Flickr

Wasent too sure about going through because of bats but all good.


20190106_172643 by Michellevindee, on Flickr


20190106_172943 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_173718 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_174022 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_173436 by Michellevindee , on Flickr


20190106_173209 by Michellevindee , on Flickr

Not the end of the line but it was for me after 3 miles time to head back...


20190106_171856 by Michellevindee, on Flickr


----------



## ocelot397 (Nov 8, 2019)

This reminds me of...

'Two days ago, I saw a vehicle that would haul that tanker...'


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 9, 2019)

Some lovely shots there, shame there isnt any carriages or buildings left!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 9, 2019)

A nice and different report.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 10, 2019)

Beautiful set of images of a type of decay one never sees in the wet and damp UK climate! Interesting track work construction; looking forward to seeing more images from you.


----------

